# FS: four tiger oscars 2 albinos 2 black



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

as you've seen in the equipment ads my tanks gotta go i had to take them down. please call. make offers. the fish gotta go for the tanks to go. 10 bucks each. four tiger oscars 3-5 inches two black two white.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning fellow member:

I see that your a Newbie to BC Aquaria, so welcome to this awesome Aquarium site.

Please fix this ASAP as per Site Rules:

"1) Must Include Price: Seller must include a price when listing items. You cannot be "open to best offer" 

Thank you in advance.

••Actual pictures of each fish would result in quicker sale!••


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think "...5 to 10 bucks each. all range from 2 inches to 6 inches..." covers the pricing in question....

Good luck with the sales....


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Pricing is listed as the fish are.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump all fish still available


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i see a price 5-10 dollars


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

pm sent to you


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

post updated


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Is the Green Terror breeding age yet? I have a female Green Terror, but don't want her to kill him of I buy him. 

Do you have a pic of the Green Terror?


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

the male green terror is 3.5 inches not breeding age yet.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you ever come through Maple Ridge? I am interested in the Jack. How much you asking for it?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Paul I seen the jack he's a nice looking healthy fish i bought a bunch of fish from him! he was asking 5.00 for him!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

mrbob said:


> Hey Paul I seen the jack he's a nice looking healthy fish i bought a bunch of fish from him! he was asking 5.00 for him!


Are you coming out this way anytime soon? If so would you pick it up and bring to me? If not I will just hope it is still available after Christmas.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

the jack dempsey is still here. super fish. smallest but hyperest one in the tank. i'm not driving right now sorry.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What are you asking for the Jack?


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

the male jack dempsey is five bucks. the rest are ten bucks.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

post updated. only the oscars left.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump please


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

These are some nice looking Oscars if you are looking for some. Great price as well. I would suggest posting a couple of pics this might speed up the sale. Good luck. 

PS. The 3 fish I got from you the other day are all doing fine. I rescaped my 135G and put the Jag back in with the rest. Maybe this time he will leave the Salvinis alone. So far he has not gone near them.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks paul


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

new years bump


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump please


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump please


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

man, if only you weren't so far away..
what are they housed in right now?


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

the 4 of them are in a 90gal (4ft by 18in) right now.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

4 tiger oscars still available 2 albino 2 black all range from 4 to 5 inches. 10 bucks each.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

wow these things are gonna hit their growth spurt and my tanks only 18 wide. somebody buy these.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

4 tiger oscars 4 to 5 inches 2 black 2 white ten bucks a piece


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

are you guys making me keep these with my last tank? id really hate to lose my last tank. i'll think about it. man these things have grown 2 inches since i posted them. all a good 5 inches.
4 tiger oscars, 2 albino 2 black. ten bucks a piece.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

please remove post. ive decided to keep these and my last tank. oscars are SOOO cool.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

excellent choice!


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

moderators remove this post please


----------

